# Can you drop a dime to Ask a Cop?



## Chris Sales (Nov 25, 2008)

I know a guy who has been doing illegal livery to and from Logan Airport for a couple of years with his own car and he says it's a cash business and he does not declare it.
Does not seem right.I'm actually a little steamed about it considering I just lost my job.
Maybe Troop F at Logan should be looking out for a 2002 maroon Hyundai Elantra with the Mass vanity plate "VIOLIN".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

:musicboo:


Chris Sales said:


> I just lost my job.
> Maybe Troop F at Logan should be looking out for a 2002 maroon Hyundai Elantra with the Mass vanity plate "VIOLIN".


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Chris Sales said:


> Maybe Troop F at Logan should be looking out for a *2002 maroon Hyundai* ".


Sounds like he is really sticking it to the man....


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stop Snitching!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok guys, everybody stop all investigations on armed robbery, murder and rapes in the city and let’s start looking into this unlicensed taxi thing… I think he is on to something…


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Ok guys, everybody stop all investigations on armed robbery, murder and rapes in the city and let's start looking into this unlicensed taxi thing&#8230; I think he is on to something&#8230;


+1. Stop being a snitch!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Crime of the century....

In this days economy....can you really blame the guy for trying to make an extra buck....?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder why the plate is "VIOLIN"? Does this guy do music on the side too?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Dont worry so much Chris in a few more months it wont matter. Because we all know:

oBAMa gonna take care o' evry ting saul good!!!!!!:baby01:


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Chris Sales said:


> I know a guy who has been doing illegal livery to and from Logan Airport for a couple of years with his own car and he says it's a cash business and he does not declare it.
> Does not seem right.I'm actually a little steamed about it considering I just lost my job.
> Maybe Troop F at Logan should be looking out for a 2002 maroon Hyundai Elantra with the Mass vanity plate "VIOLIN".


Maybe you should hang on to that dime..... seeing as how you just lost your job and all.


----------

